
People Hear with Their Eyes and Skin, As Well As Their Ears - CWuestefeld
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=skin-hearing-airflow-puff-sound-perception
======
CWuestefeld
The article seems not to differentiate _hearing_ with parsing language (or, I
guess, really lexing the language). AIUI, these are handled in very different
ways by the brain. So it may be that eyes and skin don't participate in the
auditory experience at all, but later become input to language processing.

